# eclipse drake



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I shot a eclipse drake today is this rare this time of year ? The head was mainly green but had a brown line on it.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Picture?


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

i dont think so eclipse drake is mainly just a duck molting


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

gamberc said:


> i dont think so eclipse drake is mainly just a duck molting


Yes it's very possible. Just a late hatch bird or a bird that is slow to develop. A bird is considered to be in eclipse plummage until he feathers out in full color.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Last year I was hunting up north with another NoDak member and he shot an eclipse about this time of year.


----------



## flockstalker (Oct 17, 2008)

we shot a few drakes that had a little brown on the head just last week, all were very green except them few.


----------

